# Adw.launcher Ex Icon Density Hack



## hejay (Sep 19, 2011)

Is anyone else (who uses ADW EX) having an issue with the HPDI icon hack cutting off your icons after a reboot? Also, the icons in the app drawer are reverted back to their original size. I have to re-toggle the density hack to get the icons to appear in their entirety. Is there a way to get the hack to persist through reboot?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't found a way to get them to stay except enabling "long press back button to force close". When I first boot up I just hold the back button to force close ADW Ex and it reloads with the correct icon size.


----------



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

i believe running the "fix permissions" in rom manager or clockworkmod fixed it for me. Give it a try


----------



## gabrielloewen (Nov 29, 2011)

I am having this issue as well. Fixing permissions doesn't help. Any ideas?


----------

